# [SOLVED] web cam drivers



## midomido (Jan 20, 2009)

BRZRKR said:


> I have an unknown brand webcam that I am trying to find drivers for. I dont really know much about it so any help would be appreciated. Here is a picture of it.
> 
> 
> 
> It also has two numbers on the bottom of it, they are No:CM10401-20001 and 21200238. I hope this is enough for someone to find out what it is. Thanks in advance for any help you can give.


thnx very much


----------



## Feldan (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: web cam drivers*

Looks like this will work http://www.camera-drivers.com/drivers/270/270855.htm

Looks like a Micro innovations model no CM10401-20001.

Gl :grin:


----------



## midomido (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: web cam drivers*

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## waynesworld (Jan 20, 2011)

hi could you email me a link for my micro innovations web cam cm10401 its [email protected]


----------

